# Help



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya I am hoping you could advise me please,?

I posted afew days ago re my son having really bad colic, We were given permission by the GP to give him gripe water early but it didn't seem to work and he hates the taste of it.

We have since been recommend colief which I have been using but I am a bit confused as on the packets of formula it says that it has to be used within an hour once made up, and the colief Say's add to bottle and refridgerate for at least 4 hours before giving him it.

Is it ok to make the bottles up in advance?

The second thing is Luke just was not sleeping at all, day or night because of the colic but he seems to settle quite well on his tummy.
So last night I took a chance and slept him on his tummy and he slept for 4 1/2 hours had a feed and then slept another 4 1/2 hours which was bliss for us to get some sleep.

I know that it is against advice to sleep them on their tummys but it seems to be the only way he will sleep, Do you think that this will be ok?
We do have one of the mattress alarms that sounds an alarm if no movement is detected.

Thank you for listening

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Wendy

As you know, manufacturers say that formula milk should be given within an hour of it being made up (new DOH guidelines suggest formula milk should not be made up for more that 30mins in advance). Have you thought about infacol which can be given just before each feed??

I can only recommend that babies sleep on their backs..unless medically you are told differently. Colicky babies do get relieve by lying on their tummys..try tummy time during the day when your baby is awake. Sitting upright after each feed helps as well.

Some mums have found that craniel osteopathy works well for babies with colic..so this may be worth you looking at.

Baby massage is useful as well.

Are you in contact with your HV??

Jxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,

Thanks for getting back to me.

We tried Infacol for 3 weeks and it did nothing for Luke.

The colief seems to be working so I think we will stick to that for now and also sleeping him on his tummy.

Our health visitor is rubbish actually and just said that some babies are whingy and that we would just have to get on with it, not very helpful.
I think we will give Osteopathy a go though thank you.


----------

